# Peri menapause/menapause or just ?????



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay I have not had regular periods for about 5 yearsnow. I am 46 and my Dr says I am to young to be going through the change. I disagree, I have done allot of reading and talking. I started with a new Dr. I have not had a period for 4 months. She put me on 10 days of a hormone to make me start. I did not start. So I am really happy thinking I am done, NOT!! surprise it had now been 5 1/2 months and I decided to start spotting. My periods have always been really heavy. So where is this spotting coming from. You would think after all this time I would be really really heavy. It's so fun being a girl.Anyone have any sugestions?? All are welcome.Thanks


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

not sure entriely... my mom had heavy periods and when they start causin bother they gave her hysterectomy... my nan says my great aunt started the change when she was 38... so it must happen, dont know what started that conv loli dont know where the good medical book is so i cant even get the questionanire thing lol erm will see if i can tihnk of anything, cant promise tho it could be the change as the age they give you is an average can go a fair few years before and average


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Can your Dr not do a simple blood test to check your hormone levels? There's a really good site for woman's bits and bobs http://www.2womenshealth.co.uk/


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm almost 52 and peri-menopausal (which means the period BEFORE you finally stop getting your period). I'm told that this can last for years and that periods can get heavier, lighter, come more often or less often. I dont think 46 is to young to be perimenopausal. I'm surprised that a Dr would put you on hormones to get it to come on. I guess its possible that the spotting could be as a result of the hormone pills but if you havent taken them recently the spotting is probably "normal" for you. Do you smoke? I read an article that said smokers go thru peri-menopause earlier and it lasts longer than non-smokers.I think one is considered to have gone thru the change when you don't get any type of period (bleeding) for a year. Before that time I think anything goes, including more frequent PMS type issues (for me), hot flashes and sometimes night sweats. This time of my life seems a bit like "reverse adolescense". It sort of sucks.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI, I smoked for 25 years and just quit 10 months ago.I was also told you go through it earlier if you smoke. Course they blame everything on smoking. They swore I would feel so much better and my IBS would get better. My IBS-D is worse. Not necesarily from not smoking but it sure didn't get any better.Thanks I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens Kat


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Congrats on stopping smoking, you should be proud of quitting. I smoke too, I'm terrified to stop for fear that it will make my IBS worse. I asked my IBS Dr (xpert in IBS) whether stopping would make IBS worse. She said there were no studies to confrim this BUT she never said no actually.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Kitkat. I'm going through something similar. I'm 41 and skipped a period for the first time without being pregnant(I had my tubes tied after my last child almost 5 years ago.) I talked to the gyne nurse and she said I was too young for peri-menopause. She put me on a hormone pill that is supposed to get things started, we'll see, I take my last dose today. It is supposed to start within 10 days after I finish. She mentioned a possibility of a benign tumor on the pituatary gland, which can be treated with meds if needed. I hope it's not that. I do think it is possible to have symptoms of peri-menopause anytime from the late 30's on. I read that in several books and articles in fact. Sometimes I wonder if health professionals take all possibilities into account. Take care.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

kazzy3. I Know these Dr's don;t listen anymore. Times have changed and so have our life styles. Women are working more and stressed more all of htis ads up. I think my Dr was just brushing me off. After 25 years I went somewhere else to a female thinking she wuold do more but all she did was give me these pills.NancCat. I do think smoking helped with the nerves and anxiety Seems that would help with IBS. I know I take more zanax now than I ever did for nerves and anxiety. Go from smoking a pack and a half to being a junkie on zanax. Which one is better?? Plus I have gained 30 pounds. I hate it!!!Have a Good dayKat


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

kitkat17-My gastro just gave me a rx for klonapin (similar to xanax). I havent taken it yet. I think its better healthwise to not smoke, I admire your gumption to stay non-smoking. I have yet to take the plunge.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Nancy, it was the hardest thing I ever did.Funny I always said you cannot quit unless you really want to and are ready to. I had 9 teeth pulled in november and told my H on the way to the Dentist that I was going to try to quit since I wasn't suposed to smoke after having teeth pulled. I always did just on the other side of the mouth. Well with 9 being pulled it was on both sides. BUT I never wanted to quit. Love my tea and cigs. I knew I would never be able to but days turned into weeks then months and I knew if I smoked just one I would want another and be hooked again. I wanted my kids to be proud of me and not liek I let them down and disapoint them. But I really thougth they would say more about us quiting. Oh well. So here it is almost 11 months and I still would love to smoke one or 2 or 3 ..............Take careKat


----------

